# Upper Body exercises



## Withered Soul (May 25, 2003)

Does anyone know any decent upper body bodyweight exercises? I'm particually looking for one that'll bulk me up. I'm already doing the headstand into handstand thing.


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 25, 2003)

A good old fashioned Bench Press, or Curls, or Military Press. Oh yeah Push-Ups and Pull-Ups are always good. All of which build up your chest, biceps, and shoulders. Don't know if that's what you were looking for but it works for me.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (May 25, 2003)

Since you've specified bodyweight exercised, you might try adding hindu pushups, tabletops, and dive bombers to your routine.  The first two are described in Matt Furey's book "Combat Conditioning".  The last is simply a hindu pushup stopped after the arch, and then taken in reverse.  While bodyweight exercises will up your strength, they don't tend to bulk you up.  For that, you'll probably need to hit the weight pile heavily and well.:barf: 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## redfang (May 27, 2003)

Heavy weight, low reps.  Curls, press, bench.  Lower weight and multiple reps will build definition but not bulk as such.


----------



## Deathtrap101 (May 28, 2003)

verticle pushups are fun.  Try one handed push-ups, if you can't do them on a horizontel surface, use a chair pinned against the wall or something to put your hand on and work your way closer to the ground.  Do chin ups(all the variations).   Dips, might be hard to find something around the house to do them with, two chairs maybe?


----------



## Withered Soul (May 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Deathtrap101 _
> *Try one handed push-ups*



I don't know how to do them. I keep falling over. And info on how & maybe a few pics?


----------



## Jill666 (May 28, 2003)

Spread your feet wide get up on your toes. One hand in your centerline, the other behind your back. Make a triangle be your points of contact and you won't fall over.


----------

